# Hello my friends!



## Connie m (Sep 14, 2021)

Hello my friends. I hope everyone is doing great  
This is year 3 and I am learning so much. Want to get the harvest the best as possible. I started the flush on her and want to know your thought on when she is ready to take down.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 14, 2021)

hey there Connie , congratulations on the 3 years

like most valuable things in life , it is a lifetime of learning

looking at those plants I would say 2-3 weeks

couple questions please

when is your first frost?

what flavors are you growing?

here is to a happy harvest!

cheers
big


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 14, 2021)

oh yeah , nice micro photos......

what brand of camera?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2021)

^^^^ I agree what Big said 2-3I bet closer to 3


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 14, 2021)

trichomes looked pretty cloudy , I did not see any amber

funny thing , some plants go cloudy and can stay cloudy for more than 3 weeks before any amber is seen.....Malawi comes to mind

hey , Connie , what kind of fragrance do those plants emit?


----------



## Connie m (Sep 14, 2021)

Ok just took these photos of other plant I think this one ready???  Plants are 303 og and 8 weeks flower  it’s a cell phone clip on magnifier cheap from Amazon.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 14, 2021)

Nice job Ma'am


----------



## Connie m (Sep 16, 2021)

Good morning friends!
This 303 og has been flowering for 8 weeks. All cloudy with many amber showing up. It still has lots of white pistols. Thoughts?  Thank you!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 16, 2021)

I see some amber.


----------



## Connie m (Sep 16, 2021)

Hello!  Should I cut or wait for more dark pistols


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 16, 2021)

Stop worrying about the Pistols. The Triches is what you judge the maturity of the buds and what kinda high you want. 
When I see Cloudy with about 20% Amber I chop no matter what the pistols look like.


----------



## Connie m (Sep 16, 2021)

Thank you much friend!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 16, 2021)

Your more then welcome.


----------



## Connie m (Sep 27, 2021)

Thank you for all of your help. I am getting better every year thanks to my friends at Marijuanapassion  I grow strictly for my daughter who is disabled with motility disorders. I grow for the year. Lots of work ( I don’t even smoke) haha it scares me I always get paranoid  bless you and many thanks!


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 27, 2021)

Enjoy that harvest!

God bless you for caring for your daughter!


----------



## Connie m (Sep 27, 2021)

Thank you much!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 27, 2021)

Good Job.


----------



## Connie m (Sep 27, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Good Job.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 27, 2021)

Awesome  Way to go Mom


----------



## sharonp (Sep 27, 2021)

Connie m said:


> Thank you for all of your help. I am getting better every year thanks to my friends at Marijuanapassion  I grow strictly for my daughter who is disabled with motility disorders. I grow for the year. Lots of work ( I don’t even smoke) haha it scares me I always get paranoid  bless you and many thanks!View attachment 279485


That nice!


----------



## Connie m (Sep 27, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Awesome  Way to go Mom
> View attachment 279488


----------



## Connie m (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 2, 2021)

You're doing a great thing.
My wife was always scared of the weed. (sadly) she died of cancer 3years ago and I believe cannabis could have helped her greatly but she said no. I eventually convinced her to try it 35 years ago but she also got paranoid and never joined in.
Personally with such a close tie to your plants, I find it amazing that you haven't tried also to get to know this plant from inside  your head.
Nowadays there are strains which have markedly different effects, strengths, and other qualities. With knowledgeable advice there is something for everyone. I'm pretty sure you can find that knowledge on here (but I'm not much good for that as my own tastes are unrefined. I just like smoking weed.
It is a tremendously benevolent plant.
But that is absolutely your choice.
Hoping All goes well for you both.


----------



## Connie m (Oct 9, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> You're doing a great thing.
> My wife was always scared of the weed. (sadly) she died of cancer 3years ago and I believe cannabis could have helped her greatly but she said no. I eventually convinced her to try it 35 years ago but she also got paranoid and never joined in.
> Personally with such a close tie to your plants, I find it amazing that you haven't tried also to get to know this plant from inside  your head.
> Nowadays there are strains which have markedly different effects, strengths, and other qualities. With knowledgeable advice there is something for everyone. I'm pretty sure you can find that knowledge on here (but I'm not much good for that as my own tastes are unrefined. I just like smoking weed.
> ...


Thank you for the response. You are right about finding the right one for me. I really appreciate your words and am so sorry to hear about your loss.


----------

